# Oh no, the basset is sick :(



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Many of you have seen me post about Sophie. She's the basset hound I rescued for my sister at a local shelter. (We live in different states, but she saw her on petfinder, and demanded I go see her, lol) She was suppose to take her back to CA with her after Christmas, but didn't. The weather wasn't warm enough for travel on the plane. And she thought she'd do better on a road trip, anyways. Sooo..she is planning to come back in the spring and drive her back. That is..unless my dad decides to keep her. That's where she's been. I dumped her off on him  He grumbled a bit, but he loves that dog already. He tries to act like a tough guy, but it's not workin' for him, lol. He's even started sleeping in a downstairs bedroom, because she doesn't like stairs too well. This way, she's not alone at night. My mother is, though. And not happy about it. Hmm..maybe it's not that he feels bad for the dog. He just prefers to not sleep with mom. :suspicious:Oh well, that's a Dr. Phil moment, lol.

Anyways...yesterday she started having diarreah. Told my dad no treats, make sure she's drinking. And to stop feeding her the darn bones and rawhide crud my sister bought her :frusty:
Today, he says it's bloody now 

I'm off to go with him to take her to the vet. Wish us luck. She really is the sweetest dog. And we'll all be crushed if it's something horrific.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Tritia, that doesn't sound very good (bloody diarrhea), but hopefully a little antibiotic will fix the problem. Keep us posted and good luck!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh God Tritia, I'm praying for that poor baby. I'm hoping the blood is just from some irritation to her colon. I have to work today, but I'm sending prayers for her. Can't wait to hear from you again . . .


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope it's just something small, that can be taken care of with some medicine. Sending good healing vibes.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I've watched too many vet shows on animal planet, so I keep thinking it's something of obstruction or something


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Tritia..

It sounds like a bacteria infection...hopefully some antibiatics will clear it up...
I will keep her in my prayers


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope she will be better soon. Very important that they keep the intestine(flora) skin ? healthy. We have here something called SymbioPet. I also recommend a test for giardia.

May be it is just a bowel infection.

Good luck and get healthy soon.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor Sophie, lets hope its not something serious. Keep us posted.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope they find out what it is right away and it isn't too troublesome. Keep us posted!

Amanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree it sounds like it may be an irritable bowel probably some kind of bacterial infection . Hopefully a litttle Ampicillin will do the trick .You may want to test for Giardia but it takes a couple of days for the results and unless he has been near puddles or pond water I do not think it is too likely but you never know ..
If I were you I would sneak over and bin the rawhide for now .. That stuff makes me nervous thes days as so-oo much stuff comes from China .
Hopefully it will be just a temporary reset back and the little guy will be home with Dad soon .. It is so nice to hear that he has found a pal ..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope all is well with Sophie...please let us know how she is doing....hugs from all of us here!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

All the best wishes for Sophie. I hope she will feel better.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish Sophie a quick, easy and healthy recovery! Sophie, get well soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, poor Sophie. I hope your dad brought a stool sample with him. It always makes things easier.

Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I can say that my pups have had bloody diahhreah several times and the vet was not too concerned. They said that when a dog has diar. & bloody stool it is usually just caused by an irritation, and that dogs get that whenever they have a long term intestinal issue. I still would check with the vet.
Good luck to Sophia!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hope Sophie is OK. Sending thoughts and prayers your way. Of course we are also sending Hav hugs and kisses. :grouphug: :kiss:

Keep us posted.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for Sophie.

Y'all were right on..he thinks it's some kind of infection, and put her on some antibiotics and meds to stop the diarrhea. And instructions not to eat for a whole day. HA..good luck with that one, lol. She's totally food motivated. My dad can't seem to get them down her just yet. He says it's a two person job. One to pry her mouth, one to throw the pill in, lol. My mom should be able to help when she gets home tonight. I was going to go back over there, but I ended up in bed all day with a nasty headache.

Oh, and when I was leaving the vet, I asked for Cooper's shot record to be printed out for his obedience class he starts on Monday. The receptionship, while looking at his breed said "what's a havanese??" lol


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

I know the vet said no food, but do you think a little bit of cheese or meat wrapped around the pill would be a problem. That's how I give my dogs their pills and they devour them (and look for more).ound:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Good news Tritia. Can you coat them in a small amount of peanut butter or did the vet say absolutely no food? I cannot imagine trying to do it without peanut butter.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, I was thinkin' wrapping it in a tiny piece of something. Even bread? I may call the vet tomorrow and see if that's ok. He also gave her these HUGE pills that she's suppose to eat, like a treat. But, she didn't want anything to do with those, either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Tritia..

That is odd that you can't give her any food...wouldn't taking antibiotics on an empty stomack make it upset?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Tritia..
> 
> That is odd that you can't give her any food...wouldn't taking antibiotics on an empty stomack make it upset?


Hmm..good point. My dad thought it was a great idea. Thinking if she wasn't eating, he wasn't cleaning the floor 

He also said no water, which I thought was rough. Then he said after checking her urine, that it was a bit concentrated. So he didn't want to go that route. Just limit her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

...I find that odd also, as you'd think water would help flush the bacteria out of her system. Well, what do I know...nada.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hope things get better for Sophie real fast!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sending Sophie healing thoughts. We use cheese or peanut butter to get the pill down. Cheese is better for them when diarrhea is the problem, but it is harder to separate the pill from the peanut butter.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

She has to drink as lot as she wants. That´s very important. Otherwise it´s dangerous for her health and she will have more problems than before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Tritia..

How is Sophie doing??


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

She's doing great, thanks for checkin' in on her 

She's not had any issues since the morning we took her, so guess the meds worked. Or..it just ran it's course.
I called the vet yesterday, to make sure she wouldn't have had something others could catch. Because her and Cooper started obedience class last night. 

She's been THE sweetest dog, ever. But, is starting to only like "her people". When my sister came and met her for the first time 2 wks ago, she backed away from her and barked for 10 mins. Then, fell asleep on her lap, lol. She barked, growled and acted like she wanted to eat the vet Sat. And every time we take her to Petsmart, or somewhere..she withdrawls more and more from the people. Dogs..no prob. People, not liking so much.
Sooo..I decided this class couldn't hurt. At first, she growled at the trainer. By the end of the class, she was all over her, wanting to be "held" 
She just needs some socializing, I think. Get over what could have happened to her in her last home.

Anyways, thanks again


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Tritia,

Taking her to class is a good idea.

Maybe if you carried a few of her favorite treats you could have a person offer her one
in order to break the tension..


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Heck, any treat for her is her favorite, lol. Talk about food motivated.

Bad thing is..she's never sat for a treat. Always "speaks". I think it's what she was taught. It's totally cute, to us. But, sounds so menacing in a class :biggrin1:


----------

